# Video Effekte



## Chrisi1000 (8. Juli 2006)

Hallo,
Wollte mal Fragen wie ich in mein Video so einen Effekt wie bei Star Wars Episode3 bekomme.
Ich meine den Effekt wo der Imperator gegen Meister Windo kämpft.(es kommen Blitze von seinen Händen aus.
Meine Frage: Wie bekomme ich so en Effekt in mein Video. 
Benutze Magix video Deluxe 2006 PLUS, Lohnt es sich After Effects oder diese andren Programme zu kaufen?
THX im voraus


----------



## chmee (8. Juli 2006)

AFX - Lohnen auf jeden Fall ! Aber ist es nicht ein bissel teuer für einen Effekt ?
Erst Recht wenn es sich
1. um ein Privatvideo handelt ?
2. die Lernkurve doch recht steil ist ?

mfg chmee


----------



## Chrisi1000 (8. Juli 2006)

Also,
ich würde es mir nicht für einen Effekt kaufen sonder für mehr.
Ich wollte lediglich wissen ob man diesen effekt auch ohne ein teures Programm
und viel erfahrung hinbekommen kann.
Danke trotzdem für den Post


----------



## axn (9. Juli 2006)

> Ich wollte lediglich wissen ob man diesen effekt auch ohne ein teures Programm
> und viel erfahrung hinbekommen kann.


Wenn ich mich richtig an diesen Effekt erinnere würde ich klar nein sagen. Einen Blitz auf einer 2D Ebene in Szene zu setzen mag ja noch gehen, ihn aber durch den 3D Raum um eine Person zu wickeln wird schon schwierig. Da kommt man mit AFX allein sicher auch nicht weit. Also teuer und viel Erfahrung...


----------



## Chrisi1000 (9. Juli 2006)

Ich glaube ich wurde falsch verstanden, man soll ihn nicht um jemanden herumwickeln, sondern
lediglich den Blitz von einem kleinen abstand der Händ bis zu jemandem führen.
Der Blitz sollte mehrere Einzelteile haben un diese sollten dann an den Körperteilen anderer aufhören als ob es aussieht da soll nich mit 3D umwicklung sein

Danke trotzdem, habe mal in so nem Mainconcept tutorial gelesen(Mainconcept diese Firma) dass es mit diesem Programm gehen könnte. Tutorials lohnt dieses Programm vll?

Danke für die Antwort ich denke After Effects ist mir dann doch zu schwer.


----------



## goela (9. Juli 2006)

Vom Preis her recht günstig! Ist die Frage, was es dafür leistet. AFX ist um einiges teurer!
Vielleicht hat jemand mehr Info zu diesem Programm oder es gibt ebenfalls ein Trail, dann könntest Du beide Programme selbst vergleichen!


----------



## sunlite (6. August 2006)

Hi Chrissi,

also. Ich denke, dass After Effects nur halb so schwer ist, wie es hier dargestellt wird. Du brauchst natürlich ein paar Minuten Einarbeitungszeit. Aber das ist bei allen Programmen der Fall. Desweiteren brauchst du natürlich gute Anleitungen. Anleitungen, in denen erklärt wird, wie genau der gewünscht Effekt funktioniert. Einmal so einen Effekt realisiert, und du begreifst After Effects Stück für Stück mehr.

Zu deinem Problem. Wie sieht es mit deinen Englisch-Kenntnissen aus? Wenn die gut genug sind, dann habe ich den perfekten Workshop für dich: Der Effekt nennt sich Force-Lightening: http://www.geocities.com/pixelmagic2002/forcelightningtutorial.html
Wenn du nicht so gute Englisch-Kenntnisse hast, dann gib bescheid. Dann werde ich so einen Workshop ins Deutsche übersetzen mit vielen Screen-Copies. 

Ansonsten. Versuch es doch einfach einmal so. Vielleicht klappt es ja. Bevor du dir allerdings After Effects zulegst (Pro-Version bei Ebay für ca. 400-500 EUR oft erhältlich - originalverpackt mit Kassenzettel und und und), zieh dir doch über die Adobe-Seite zuerst die 30-Tage-Testversion und spiele dich damit ein bisschen herum. Dann siehst du schon selbst, ob es sich rentiert, eine Vollversion (und dann aber bitte nur Pro) zu kaufen. 

schöne Grüße
Mike


----------

